# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizma

## nitROSHI

Cdo udhetim fillon me deshiren per te shkuar dike, dhe mbaron me deshiren per te shkuar diku tjeter.

Eshte e vogel bota jote, tmerresisht e vogel, aq sa nuk do te kisha mundur te vendosja aty as hicin tim.

Nje bark i ngopur eshte nje bark i heshtur.

Lumturia eshte nje gjendje qe fatkeqeisht udheton gjithmone drejt se shkuares .

Te gjithe njerzit kerkojne te jene te vecante, kjo eshte ajo qe i ben ata kaq te ngjashem.

Nga Nitroshi

----------


## deep_blue

Nitrosh aforizmat nuk punohen keshtu.
Keto qe ke postuat sot mund te jene  gjithçka ,po aforizma jo!!!

----------


## nitROSHI

Deep Blue

Nuk e ve ne dyshim qe ke te drejte, ndryshe nuk do te flisje me kete siguri qe te tremb, por fatkeqesisht nuk mund te bej azgje per tia ndryshuar titullin.

Perunjesisht do tu kerkoja ta flanit injorancen time, si dhe te clirohishit nga mendimi se keqedashesia ime ishte ajo qe me shtyu ti vija kete titull kesaj "gjithckaje"!
Duke ju kerkuar edhe njehere ndjese, ju premtoj se here tjeter do te tregohem me i vemendshem per te evituar situata te tilla te cilat cdo kujt mund ti shkaktonin probleme ne sistemin e tretjes, e per pasoj diarre a kapsllek.

Sinqerisht i juaji

NitRoshi

----------


## deep_blue

1.Gjithkush po vjen , gjithkush po shkon - nuk po e kuptojmë shakanë 

Eshte aforizimi i pare i postuar nga une ne "Aforizma nga deep_blue"

Aforizmi ka strukture tjeter ndertimi dhe dallon ne mase te madhe  mga fjalet e mencura  ose fjalet e urta!

----------


## nitROSHI

E bukur, shpresoj te kete edhe te tjera!

----------


## macia_blu

plasi edhe ketu deliri i madheshtise   nen shprehjen
"kjo qe ke bere ti eshte e dobet , ndersa ajo qe kisha bere un eshte kryevepra"
kjo nuk ishte  aforizem..ishte mjaullime  dhe kaq..
mos u deshperoni pse kane te drejte edhe macet  te mjaulline , pervec madonave dhe krosave  te zverdhen e prapte mbine!
...
.

----------


## Ekstremist

mace je gjeni :buzeqeshje: 
per te dalluar nje gjeni duhet nje gjeni tjeter :shkelje syri:

----------


## deep_blue

Nje aforizem pa vlera artistike 

Maceja ka 7 shpirta - te vertetin  te tjeret  ia mbajne ne grusht

----------


## Ihti

Eh ce paskan kape keq me macet ketu.

qe mos ta le bosh:

"Njeriu rron me shprese...dhe vdes duke dhjere"

----------


## ornament

ketu mace nderhyrja tende eshte pa vend. nuk eshte puna per te SAKTESUAR "madhesine apo vogeline" e shprehjeve te nitroshit, por per te KUPTUAR te gjithe ne çfare eshte Aforizme dhe çfare Jo. (perderisa titulli eshte i tille, kaq specifik)

Sipas fjalorit, aforizme quhet nje MAKSIME e thene me FARE PAK FJALE. Siç psh; Si baba, i biri.
Nje nga aforistet me te medhej (me te bukur) eshte Niçja, ja nje aforizem i tij.
"Kerkova barren me te rrende, gjeta veten."

ndersa ato aforizmat e nitroshit, te botuara keshtu "ne te thate" duken me teper si shqiperime se sa origjinalitete, sidoqofte kjo nuk ja u UL bukurine si dhe vertetesine.

----------


## deep_blue

S'ka ç'i ben kalit- bum samarit

----------


## nitROSHI

Nuk ma merrte mendja se nje titull do te kishte kaq shume rendesi, e do te hapte te tilla debate. Thjesht ai mu duk me i pershtatshem, pranaj edhe zgjodha ate, gjithesesi, nuk mendoj se ja vlen te merresh aq shume me te.

Ps Sa per sqarim, ato te mesipermet, qe nuk di se cfare ti quaj, nuk jane te perkthyera, apo te marre nga ndonje pjese.
Me bindje te plote ju them se jane te mijat, gjithesesi, mund te vazhdoni te dyshoni, por ju lutem bejeni ne heshtje!

----------


## kulla

nuk dua te shurroj atje ku nuk me takon, por po vinte ere qe pa shkuar une.

ylberin kur e lepin i ndryshon emri, -njeriut i ndryshon ngjyra.

vera kuqe pihet e ngrohte, e bardha s'pihet fare e birra ka shume maja.

shija eshte mema e keqkuptimit.

justifikimet, formalitetet dhe klishete dalin me ujrat e zeza e perfundojne atje ku shurrojne qente.

gjaku s'behet uje, e shurra s'behet blu.


nga mua'

----------


## nitROSHI

Injoranca u rendon vetem te diturve!

----------


## ornament

Nitroshi shih nje aforizem per temen; vetem nje gur i rende, krijon vale. 

prandaj mos u nxeh, duhet ta kesh per nder qe tema jote "shqeteson". 
nje keshille; ne qofte se kerkon HESHTJE, mos SHKRUAJ ne publik, ketu ne forum.

Ne fakt atje me lart desha me thone qe nuk fillohet kariera me aforizma, ajo mbyllet me to. zakonisht keto mblidhen nga te tjere ne vepren e nje autori dhe pastaj hidhen ne karte, ngaqe ne vetvete aforizmat nuk jane veprimtari letrare, te thuash si poemat qe krijohen per okazion.
themi romancier, poet, dramaturg, tragjedian, filozof, kritik, etj, por nuk mund te themi AFORIST. 
tjeter, nje aforizem nuk le dyshim, ai eshte ne vetvete nje forme e perkryer e shprehjes dhe koncentrim i mendimit.

psh, tek "eshte e vogel bota, e vogel, sa nuk mund te vendosim hiçin", kjo eshte normale HIÇI eshte pjesa me e madhe ne MATERIE. me asnje vend nuk mund ta vendosesh e jo tek nje me pak i zgjuar, po hiçin e tij se ke menduar. 
eshte njelloj si te thuash; ne goten tende te mbushur plot, do te doja te derdhja goten time te mbushur plot. etj, etj.

shih nje aforizem te mençur nga Wilde:
" AMBICJA eshte bunkeri i fundit i DESHTAKUT."

----------


## Diabolis

masturbimi eshte babai i impotences

----------


## deep_blue

Gjithsesi origjinale
Mos ma merni per ters - une jam i mençur

----------


## nitROSHI

Fshihe dyshimin tend, per aq kohe sa ai eshte vetem nje dyshim.

Ky eshte nje aforizem ne lidhje me ate qe ke thene ti ornament, por nuk besoj se kjo te ndalon te japesh ty mendimet e tua, per aq kohe sa ato bazohen mbi te verteta.

Duke besuar se jam nje simpatizant i atyre qe shkruaj, vendosa ti bej nje nder vetes, dhe ti mbledh ato qe ka shkruar  vetja.
Ku ka arriitur deliri!!! Lool
Karriera, eshte koncept qe e kane vetem njerzit qe ne femijri kane pare teper filma me "herkula", lool.

ke thene ti

tek "eshte e vogel bota, e vogel, sa nuk mund te vendosim hiçin", kjo eshte normale HIÇI eshte pjesa me e madhe ne MATERIE. me asnje vend nuk mund ta vendosesh e jo tek nje me pak i zgjuar, po hiçin e tij se ke menduar. 
eshte njelloj si te thuash; ne goten tende te mbushur plot, do te doja te derdhja goten time te mbushur plot. etj, etj.

Hici nuk eshte materie, i dashur, hici eshte idea e a-materies.
Po te hapesh fjalorin do te shohesh se materia eshte gjithcka qe prekim, shohin ndiejme, e nuk besoj se ti mund ta prekesh hicin, apo ta shohesh ate. Ai eshte perdorur si koncept filozofik per te konceptuar mungesen e materies, eshte a-ekzistent.
Hici i perket botes idelae, eshte thjesht ide, pasi nese do te ishte materie, jam i sigurte se nuk do te dinin ta respektonin semaforin, lool.

Ne lidhje me aforizmen e Wilde po te them edhe une nje!
Deshtaku eshte i fundit qe e merr vesh deshtimin e tij!

Loool

----------


## Dita

Viktima me e madhe e te virtytshmit eshte vetja e vet.

----------


## deti_bajri

Vetem nje gje i duhet *TE KEQES* qe te triumfoje: *TE MIRET*  te mos bejne asgje...

----------

